# Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch: Erfahrungsberichte ?



## Gandogar (4. Apr. 2016)

Moinsen,

ich überlege evtl. einen Sonnenbarsch in meinen neuen 3000l Teich zu setzen. Ansonsten sollen 5Goldbitterlinge und 5 Goldelritzen eingesetzt werde. 

Ich hab schon einiges im Forum und außerhalb über __ Sonnenbarsche gelesen, allerdings sind die Aussagen teils stark abweichend, weshalb ich nochmal ein paar Fragen stellen wollte die evtl. von Sonnenbarschhaltern beantwortet werden können ?  

1) Im Forumslexikon steht, dass der gemeine Sonnenbarsch auch Goldelritzen gefährlich werden kann, da diese keine schnellen Schwimmer sein sollen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen ? 

2) Der Sonnenbarsch ist ein Räuber. Wie effektiv er in der Nachwuchsbekämpfung ist, ist umstritten. Auch Kleingetier steht auf seinem Speiseplan. Wie sieht das mit Molchen aus? Habe gestern unerwartet in meinem Miniteich 5 Stück gefunden und ich will nicht, dass sie später vom Sonnenbarsch angeknabbert werden ^^. 

3) Ab wann genau bilden sich die charakteristischen Merkmale eines Männchens und verkaufen die Händler auch ältere Exemplare oder kann man nur auf gut Glück junge Fische kaufen und darauf hoffen, dass es ein Männchen ist ?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2016)

Hi Benjamin,

zu 1

da kommt es ganz auf die Größe des Beutegreifer, bzw. der Beutefischgröße an. Ein 5-10cm Sonnenbarsch frißt noch keine adulten Goldelritzen/__ Moderlieschen von 10cm Länge, ein 25-30cm Exemplar aber durchaus, wenn er sie denn aus dem Hinterhalt überraschen kann - die "hochrückigen" __ Sonnenbarsche sind ja auch net die agilsten Schwimmer

zu 2

Sonnenbarsche können, da sie wie fast alle __ Raubfische nicht kauen können und auch kein Scheren-/Sägegebiß wie z.B Piranhas/Haie haben, keine Stücke aus einem Beutetier rausbeißen. Beutetiere können sie nur  "im ganzen" runterschlucken - was nicht problemlos ins Maul paßt läuft daher kaum Gefahr gefressen zu werden. Ein kapitales 25-30cm Exemplar kann natürlichen auch einen Molch runterschlucken. Kleine Sonnenbarsche machen aber vor dem Molchnachwuchs nicht halt - den fressen aber ebenfalls Bitterlinge/Goldelritzen solange er noch in deren Mäuler paßt

zu 3

je älter/größer die Tiere sind umso deutlicher wird der Geschlechtsdifformismus. Bei der durchschnittlichen Verkaufsgröße von 4-5cm ist von dem Kürbiskernfleck noch nicht viel auszumachen. Wenn Du eh nur ein Tier einsetzten willst ist es eigentlich ganz egal ob Du nun ein Männchen oder ein Weibchen bekommst. Ein einzelnes Weibchen kann alleine ebenfalls keinen Nachwuchs bekommen da die Eier, wenn es welche legen sollte, unbefruchtet bleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## jule43 (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mit 20 Goldelritzen angefangen und hatte binnen kurzer Zeit gefühlte 100. Ich habe einen Sonnenbarsch dazu gesellt und er "kümmert" sich super um den Nachwuchs. Die ausgewachsenen Elritzen haben keine Angst vor ihm , d.h. die frisst er nicht. Ich würde dir aber mindestens zwei Stück empfehlen, denn einer ist immer so allein. Geh zum Händler deines Vertrauens und kaufe zwei vom gleichen Geschlecht.
Bei Molchen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er sich auch um die "kümmern" wird, bzw. um den Nachwuchs.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2016)

moin Benjamin,
3000 l ..... und da willst Du Gott weiß was an Fischen einsetzen???
Ich rate dringend davon ab! Lass' in diesen Teich einwandern, was
von allein einwandert, __ Molche, so schreibst Du, sind ja schon da.
Über kurz oder lang kommen auch __ Frösche, vll. sogar Erdkröten ....
__ Libellen kommen auch von allein..... das ist doch schon 'ne Menge Leben in einem 3000l-Teichlein!


----------



## Gandogar (4. Apr. 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ! Da bin ich einigermaßen beruhigt, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch immer nicht  . 
@jule43 du würdest sogar sagen in meinem Teich wäre überhaupt noch Platz für einen zweiten Sonnenbarsch ? 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> und da willst Du Gott weiß was an Fischen einsetzen???



Hi Eva-Maria,

deine deutliche Reaktion überrascht mich jetzt doch einigermaßen. Du bist die Erste die mir so deutlich davon abrät den Teich mit Fischen zu besetzen. 
Bei der Entscheidung einen Sonnenbarsch in meinen Teich einzusetzen, bin ich mir ja selbst noch nicht sicher. Deshalb wollte ich hiermit erstmal weitere Infos einholen. Kritik an einem Sonnenbarsch in einem 3000l Teich kann ich aber nachvollziehen. 

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht ganz, wo das Problem ist 10 kleinbleibende Fische in den Teich zu setzen. Eventuell magst du mir ja mal eine ausführlichere PN mit den Gründen dazu schreiben? Ich bin immer kritik- und lernfähig  .


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Benjamin,
wir werden (in den nächsten paar Jahren) ja wieder ein paar kältere Winter haben. Dann verstehst Du den einen Teil von Eva-marias Kritik. Das andere Problem eines kleinen Teichs ist seine kleine Wassermenge, die sich im Sommer halt leichter aufheizt, als ein großer (bei vergleichbarem "Teichprofil" und "Beschattung"). Dann kann es ebenso schwierig für die Fische werden.
Das kann bei Dir durchaus problemaisch sein - ohne genaue Kenntnis von Deinem Teich, und Deiner Technik ist das aber schwer einzuschätzen.


----------



## Gandogar (4. Apr. 2016)

Moin,

dann verweise ich einfach mal hierauf: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anfängerteich-2016.45308/
Zusammengefasst:
3000l
tiefste Stelle 1,2m 

Technik:
Filter: Oase Biosmart  UVC 16000
Pumpe: Pumpennamen weiß ich grade nicht, aber befördert 5000l/h
Belüfter: Oase AquaOxy, 500l/h
Eisfreihalter aus Styropor inkl. Tauchheizer
Laubnetz im Herbst
gefiltertes Wasser kann entweder über den Bachlauf zurückgeführt werden, oder an heißen Tagen über eine kürzere Leitung direkt in den Teich

Und damit gebe ich zurück an die Sonnenbarschhalter !


----------



## LotP (4. Apr. 2016)

Goldelritzen sind super Fische, habe auch welche.

Und im Prinzip vermehren sie sich auch recht ordentlich.

Aber, 5 Stück sind etwas wenig. Ich würde erst mal abwarten und schauen, ob sie überhaupt in der Lage sind eine stabile Population zu bilden  Wenn sie dann zum ersten mal Nachwuchs haben, dann kannst du dir überlegen, ob du sie bekämpfen willst.
Denn letztlich ist es recht egal, ob du 100 oder 80 Nachkommen hast beim ersten Nachwuchs. Die Goldelritzen pendeln sich recht schnell ein, was die Populationsgröße so betrifft.

Wenn du dann siehst, dass sie sich vermehren, dann kannst du m.M. nach __ Sonnenbarsche einbringen. Wäre sehr  ärgerlich, wenn du beides gleichzeitig machst, 3 Goldelritzen übrigbleiben und sich nicht mehr vermehren. Und dir dann im Anschluss erst die Goldelritzen und möglicherweise dann auch die Sonnenbarsche aussterben.

Wie's jetzt so mit den Bitterlingen so ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Benjamin,
__ Sonnenbarsche hab' ich auch. Ich hatte eine Frau und drei Männer gekauft - das war damals nicht zu erkennen. Ich habe auch schon Nachwuchs (zwei größere, und einen kleineren). Da die großen Männer (zwei sind es noch) ihre Reviere verteidigen, wächst der Nachwuchs nur langsam, oder überlebt nicht. 
Meine __ Barsche vergreifen sich am Nachwuchs der Rotfedern. Das geschieht meist in den Abendstunden, nachdem es dunkel geworden ist. Dennoch wächst mein Rotfederbestand kontinuierlich. ~5 cm kleine Fische werden nicht mehr gejagt.


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2016)

__ Sonnenbarsche.... die gefallen mir. In dem Weiher wo ich im Sommer oft zum baden gehe gibt es Massen an Sonnenbarschen. Die sind wahnsinnig zutraulich, im Flachwasser kommen die angeschwommen und knabbern an meinen Zehen oder wenn ich an der Sandbank im nur 5-10 cm tiefen Wasser liege und mich sonne kommen die sogar bis an die Hand und Fingerspitzen...

Ich hab mir auch fast schon mal überlegt davon 2 oder 3 mit in meinen Teich zu nehmen. Ob das eine gute Idee ist weis ich allerdings nicht. Vielleicht könnte hier jemand dazu was sagen ohne mich gleich übel zu schimpfen falls diese Idee absolut daneben ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Pyro,
ich finde, dass __ Sonnenbarsche interessante Fische sind. Sie lassen ja selbst kleinere Fische in Ruhe. Das Revierverhalten und die Brutpflege (natürlich auch das Liebesspiel ) sind gut zu beobachten - sie lassen sich halt wenig stören. Da verzeihe ich den Biestern schon mal, wenn sie mal wieder auf 20x20 cm² meine Pflanzen gerodet haben (selbst recht große und harte). Und schön anzuschauen sind sie auch noch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Apr. 2016)

moin Benjamin,
ich habe in keinster Weise 'geschimpft oder beschimpft'.
Ich kann Rolf nur Recht geben und meine Meinung dazu habe ich Dir klar gesagt,
Du hattest schließlich gefragt. In einen 3000l-Teich gehören, wenn überhaupt,
kleine Schwarmfische, aber doch bitte keine 'großen __ Raubfische'.
Dieses Forum ist so reich an Basiswissen, lies' Dich doch erst mal schlau,
bevor Du jedwede Aktionen startest.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen....


----------



## Gandogar (5. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Da verzeihe ich den Biestern schon mal, wenn sie mal wieder auf 20x20 cm² meine Pflanzen gerodet haben



Hi,

das ist ein interessanter Aspekt, den ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Meinst du mit "roden", dass sie die Pflanzen wirklich fressen oder sie platt drücken/beschädigen ? Wie oft kommt das vor ? 
Tolle Fotos übrigens !



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ich habe in keinster Weise 'geschimpft oder beschimpft'.
> Ich kann Rolf nur Recht geben und meine Meinung dazu habe ich Dir klar gesagt,



Hi,

hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet  .
Wie gesagt bin ich durchaus Kritik- und lernfähig (darum hab ich ja auch hier gefragt), aber um dazu zulernen wäre es für mich hilfreich, wenn du deine Meinung auch begründen würdest. Ich lese seit letztem Herbst aktiv und viel im Forum mit und mache mir seitdem Gedanken über den Teich und Fischbesatz. Der Einsatz eines Sonnenbarsches bei mir im "Teich" ist nicht entschieden, darum ja auch dieser Thread. Ich will auf möglichst viele Erfahrungen von Euch mit Sonnenbarschen zurückgreifen, bevor ich entscheide.

Darum würde mich interessieren, wieso du mir davon abrätst einen Sonnenbarsch einzusetzen (außer den potentiellen Problemen die Rolf schon genannt hat) ?
Zu aggressiv/revierbildend in so einem kleinen Teich ? Zuwenig Schwimmfläche? Tötet alles andere Leben (außer andere Fische) im Teich? Braucht andere Wasserwerte als Goldelritzen? Alles mögliche Gründe die ich gelesen habe, welche ich nun durch eure breite Erfahrung untermauern oder widerlegen will ^^


----------



## prelude2205 (5. Apr. 2016)

Hi Benjamin

Bei dem Thema __ Barsche kann ich Dir nur dazu raten ein einzelnes Exemplar zu nehmen sofern nicht erkennbar ist ob Männchen oder Weibchen, ansonsten vermehren die sich eventuell sehr stark. 
So war es bei mir.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Apr. 2016)

hallo Benjamin,
wie folgt:
__ Sonnenbarsche mögen gut bepflanzte Becken, Unterstände und sauberes, sauerstoffreiches, abgestandenes Wasser. Durchlüftung tut ihnen gut, in den Teich sollte natürliches Sonnenlicht einfallen. Wenn sie ausreichend Platz haben, sind es ruhige Fische, die sich auch als __ Raubfische mit gleichgroßen Fischen gut vertragen. Vor allem mit großen Oberflächenschwimmern teilen die grund-nah lebenden Fische gerne das Wasser. *Wenn der Teich zu klein ist, werden sie aber schnell aggressiv und vertreiben alles aus der Nähe.* Alle Sonnenbarscharten *reagieren auch empfindlich auf abrupte Änderungen der Wasserqualität oder plötzliche Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur, dies heißt "kleiner Teich = große Temperaturschwankung"!*
Bei der Futtersuche können Sonnenbarsche auch zu Laichräubern bei den Wassergenossen werden, mitunter werden sie sogar zur Eindämmung von Überbevölkerungen gezielt eingesetzt. *Problematisch* kann der Sonnenbarsch in Teichen werden, *die auch Amphibien ein Zuhause geben sollen, 
diese sind den fremden Räubern in der Regel nicht gewachsen. Schriebst Du nicht was von 'jetzt schon 3  Molche'?*
Die meisten Sonnenbarsche können in Teichen von *einiger Tiefe* überwintern, in der Winterzeit fressen sie wenig bis überhaupt nicht und schränken auch sonst ihre Aktivitäten stark ein. Sie vermehren sich gerne in unseren Teichen und sind für ihre sehr intensive Brutpflege bekannt, was eine Zucht meist im Handumdrehen gelingen lässt. Genau *diese freudige Vermehrung ist aber auch das Problem mit den Sonnenbarschen*: Jedes *Gelege bringt etwa tausend Nachkommen*, bei guter Fütterung können die Paare mehrmals laichen. Wenn die Sonnenbarsche langsam die Herrschaft im Teich übernehmen, dürfen sie jedoch keinesfalls einfach irgendwo ausgesetzt werden. Die fremden Fische haben keine natürlichen Feinde bei uns, aus gutem Grund ist das Aussetzen von Fischen aus dem Gartenteich in freies Wasser gesetzlich verboten.

Langt Dir das jetzt so?
Es gibt doch so viele tolle, kleine Schwarmfische, die in einem solch' kleinen Teich, so er nicht überbesetzt wird, gut leben können....


----------



## Gandogar (5. Apr. 2016)

Hi Eva-Maria,

das Kopieren des Textes von Hausgarten.net hat mich jetzt nur bedingt weitergebracht, den Text kannte ich davor schon. Aber danke für die ausführliche Antwort ! Ich hab die zentralen Problemstellungen begriffen. 

Damit nochmal drei Fragen an die Sonnenbarschhalter:

4) Hatte jemand schonmal Probleme mit zu aggressiven/revierbildenden gemeinen Sonnenbarschen ? 

5) Wieviele __ Sonnenbarsche habt ihr in euren Teichen? Sollte ich Sonnenbarsche bei mir einsetzen, dann ja wohl nur einen. Bin mir da noch unsicher, ob ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch nicht etwas zu einsam wäre.  Die meisten Quellen schreiben, dass Sonnenbarsche in jungen Jahren Schwärme bilden und später als Einzelgänger leben. Wie denkt ihr darüber ? 

6) Wie "effektiv" sind eure Sonnenbarsche in der Nachwuchsbekämpfung ? Frank (@Knoblauchkröte ) schreibt hier das deren Wirkung oft überschätzt wird. Die Erklärung erscheint mir schlüssig. Ich denke, dass ein Sonnenbarsch bei mir im Teich gut was zu tun hätte, da letztes Jahr/dieses Jahr __ Molche, ein Frosch/Kröte und eine Libelle an meinem Miniteich waren. Jetzt würde noch Elritzennachwuchs dazukommen. Oder meiden Insekten/Amphibien gezielt Teiche mit Räubern drinnen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, wenn der Sonnenbarsch die Muttertiere selber nicht angreift.


----------



## Gandogar (5. Apr. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Aber, 5 Stück sind etwas wenig.
> Denn letztlich ist es recht egal, ob du 100 oder 80 Nachkommen hast beim ersten Nachwuchs.



Ich werde wahrscheinlich meine Bitterlinge dauerhaft an einen Kollegen mit einem etwas geeigneteren Teich (__ Muscheln können dort evtl. überleben^^) abgeben. Aktuell hab ich sie schon dahin umgesetzt für die Zeit des neuen Teichbaus. Könnte dann auch 6-10 Elritzen einsetzen. 
Ganz egal ist das mit der Anzahl der Nachkommen nicht. Schließlich muss ich die dann ja auch alle wieder irgendwie loswerden oder ? 

Also du würdest einfach das erste Jahr abwarten und erst im zweiten Jahr evtl. aktiv werden ? Ist mir im Prinzip etwas zu riskant. Ich werde zwar nicht füttern (ab und an mal vllt ein paar Mückenlarven aus den Regentonnen) aber @BumbleBee hat am Anfang in ihren Teich auch nur 6 Goldelritzen eingesetzt und hatte im Herbst "hunderte" .


----------



## LotP (5. Apr. 2016)

Worauf ich hinauswollte: Es ist relativ egal ob du nun 10, 20 oder 40 Stück einsetzt. Die "optimale" Populationsgröße pendelt sich innerhalb von nem Jahr ganz automatisch ein. (grobe Schätzung ~200 stück in deinem Fall).
Wenns jedoch recht wenig sind, kanns sein, dass sie sich nicht wohl fühlen, bzw. du dann durch andere Umstände noch 2-3 verlierst und dir der Bestand zusammenbricht.

Füttern muss man sie eigentlich gar nicht - nehmen's aber durchaus an.

Letztlich sind bei Goldelritzen die großen Schwärme ja da tolle. Und zwecks Filtern im Gegensatz zu __ Goldfisch trotzdem rel. vernachlässigbar - selbst wenns 200-300 Stück sind.

Jenseits vom Sonnenbarsch sind sie auch noch recht leicht über eb.ykleinanzeigen loszuweden.
Kann mit meinem Nachwuchs an Goldelritzen quasi das jährliche Koifutter finanzieren.

Ich würde auf eine Nummer sicher gehen und gleich ~ 10 besorgen. Im Endeffekt sind die Transport bzw. Fahrtkosten eh höher als die paar Fischlis, die 5€ sollten nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Und wenns dann nichts wird, kannst davon ausgehen, dass die bei dir im Teich nicht klarkommen. Wenns bloß 5 sind zum Start und es wird nichts, kann man kaum auf eine Ursache schließen.


----------



## LotP (5. Apr. 2016)

btw wennst nicht zu weit wegwohnst (ldkr. Neumarkt / Opf.) kannst gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und kriegst ein kostenloses "Starter"-Packet an Goldelritzen. Mach ich gern für einen von uns Forumsmitglieder.
Und ne Handvoll weniger Elritzen fällt bei mir im Moment nicht auf ^^


----------

